# problème lecteur cd mac G4



## lilas (21 Août 2005)

C'est en cherchant des info pour mon problème de lecteur que j'ai trouvé ce forum, et, vraiment, je trouce ça super (le forum)

Bien, mon lecteur est de + en + capricieux.
J'ai ce mac power pc double proce 864 depuis 2 ans et demi.

IL y a quelques mois le lecteur-graveur intégré a commencé à faire des caprices : recracher systématiquement les cd quand je commandais la fermeture du tiroir avec la touche "éject cd" du clavier numérique. J'ai du fermé le tiroir à la main, et, au début àa marchait.

Maintenant leproblème est devenu plus complexe.
Avec cd vierge : je dois refermer le tiroir plusieurs fois avant que le cd soit accepté. Il met un delais assez long pour monter.
CD gravé maison ? idem
Cd usine : la cata !  l'opération "je rentre je sorts" dure un bon moment, et quand, enfin, le cd est avalé ? rien, il ne sepasse rien, il ne monte pas ? c'est un peu dramatique ? je ne peux plus lire les cd "somputer arts" et consors ? les cd apple, les appli ? 

Il me semble que le pb a commencé à apparaitre après que j'ai lu des vcd que je loue dans mon quartier : un "derb" de la médina de Marrakech ? donc des cd pas très très propre,  gravés sur PC.
Avec ce type de cd, évidemment l'opréation grille pain à répatition dure un bon moment, mais ca se lit ?

je panique un peu, parceque ici, y'a personne de compétent sur mac, et je me vois pas faire un long voyage avec ma tour sous le bras en train ? pour etre même pas sur ue c'est réparable ?

alors, un super merci pour toute réponse ? ? ?

lilas


----------



## averell (22 Août 2005)

Blague à part, «CD pas très propre», ça veut dire physiquement pas propres ou contenant des films «cochons» 

Parce que si c'est physiquement pas propre, tu peux avoir sali la lentille laser.

Dans ce cas, nettoyage *délicat* avec un coton-tige enduit d'un peu d'alcool isopropylique.


----------



## lilas (22 Août 2005)

ola dalton : )
j'aime pas les films cochons : je trouve ça très ennuyant.
Les cd vcd pas très propre, c'est des vcd plein de rayures, que je nettoie toujours avant, parceque sinon ils ont aucune chance d'être reconnus par le lecteur ?

J'avais vaguement pensé à cette option de lentille salie ? mais j'avais abandonné, parceque  je ne sais pas comment on accède à la lentille, à l'interieur du bloc cd. Quand j'ouvre le coté du mac, je vois une boite en métal bien fermée ?
Dans mon bled il ya énormément de poussières, de sable, c'est la folie ? au point que je suis toujours stuépéfaite de constater chaque jour la solidité du mac ?*ça marche toujours ?

Je pourrais effectivement commencer par là. Si toutefois je avais comment entrer dans la boite en métal : )

Et aussi ? c'est quoi de l'alcool isopropylique.???


 :rose:


----------



## averell (22 Août 2005)

lilas a dit:
			
		

> ola dalton : )
> j'aime pas les films cochons : je trouve ça très ennuyant.
> Les cd vcd pas très propre, c'est des vcd plein de rayures, que je nettoie toujours avant, parceque sinon ils ont aucune chance d'être reconnus par le lecteur ?
> 
> ...



Bon, d'abord désolé pour la confusion sur les films «cochons»...  :rateau: 
J'avais pas bien pigé «un "derb" de la médina de Marrakech» : je n'ai plus l'âge de parler comme ça...   
En plus, je ne savais pas que tu étais une jeune fille : ça ne se fait pas de leur parler comme ça... :love:

L'alcool isopropylique, c'est de l'alcool «démilitarisé» en quelque sorte, de façon à ce qu'il ne serve pas aux alcolos, ce qui permet de le vendre moins cher en pharmacie, en droguerie, ...
Mais ne me demande pas le processus de «démilitarisation» : ça dépasse tout à fait et largement mes compétences...


----------



## kitetrip (22 Août 2005)

Pourquoi s'embeter ?

Si le lecteur a encore un peu de force, essaie de lancer un "Hardware test" (c'est un CD normalement fourni avec ta machine)... Il t'en dira plus sur la santé de ton lecteur !

Sinon, tente toujours de nettoyer le lecteur à l'aide d'un kit nettoyant (pas cher... c'est une sorte de CD avec deux faces type velour pour nettoyer la tête de lecture)...

Voilà mon petit grain !

Bon courage


----------

